# local pond



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

So I'm not sure what it technically is (vernal pool, marsh, swamp, pond, etc), but this little gem has been hiding behind my place of work unnoticed by me for over five years:









I'm excited to see what grows here and how it looks as the seasons progress. Haven't found any non-plant life, yet. I've already started taking pictures of plants starting to grow, can anyone identify anything? It's in western MA if anyone cares...


----------



## Wy Renegade (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very cool! I can't identify any of the plants, but I'm sure others can. Does it hold water all year?


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know how long it holds water for, I only just discovered it a week ago or so. I asked my coworkers about it, and none of them knew it existed, either. I'm definitely going to keep an eye on it throughout the year...


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Keep an eye on the plants and get some pictures of the flowers. 
You might also look up aquatic plants native to your state, or nearby states.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

This looks to be a vernal/ephemeral pool. They're very common in New England, and fill up during the spring melt, then slowly evaporate—by July, they're usually gone (or all that's left is mud).

The first closeup photo is Symplocarpus foetidus, skunk cabbage, a wetland aroid. Do not crush its leaves. It reeks. 

Photo #4 is Nasturtium officianale, which is an edible invasive. It kind of tastes like radishes. Eat at your own risk, I have no idea what the pollution levels of the area might be.

#5 is very familiar, and somewhere in the back of my head I know what it is, but I probably won't remember until 3am a week or two from now. I'll let you know then LOL.

The last one kind of looks like a crocus plant, but you'd be seeing flowers (or wilted remnants) this time of year if that was the case

Edit: #6 might be a ditch lily, genus Hemerocallis


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Amanda! I found out about the one being skunk cabbage, definitely lots of that plant there. Was also informed that the one next to the possible crocus (could it be a fall blooming crocus, or would that not even be growing this time of year?) seems to be garlic mustard (Alliaria petiolata).

The watercress sounds fun, I do plan on some patio ponds this summer...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, that's Allaria. Also edible, though not recommended if you don't like garlic.

Fun recipe: fry up a few slices of bacon, remove from frying pan, wilt Allaria and spinach or other greenery (mixed to taste) in pan with grease. Chop up bacon into bits and add to wilted greens. You can also add some chopped onions if that amuses you. Enjoy. If you want to go for an all-foraged approach to the greens, consider replacing the spinach with violet greens. Theoretically you could just use straight Allaria, but most people I've served it to feel the garlic taste is too strong that way.

The fall-blooming crocus species have much skinnier, needlelike leaves, and AFAIR none of them have that distinct white stripe. Your plant probably isn't even a crocus, really, just a plant that bears a strong resemblance early in the year.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

qwe123 said:


> the possible crocus


I think it's Ornithogalum umbellatum, a Eurasian plant (like its neighbour in the pic), introduced in many parts of N America: http://www.tennesseeturfgrassweeds....eets/Attachments/6/w216 star-of-bethlehem.pdf I see that often in hedges, lawns, parks etc. here in Germany, frequently not flowering.

@Amanda: I'm not sure, but I guess #4 could also be a Cardamine species.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

It's definitely the Nasturtium, mire. It's all over the place in this part of the U.S. and I'd know it anywhere.

A note on #5: I'm pretty sure this is a wintergreen of some sort, but not the usual type. I do know that it's a fairly evergreen sort of plant... the exact name still escapes me.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Ornithogalum on a wayside in the lovely landscape near Buckow (Brandenburg, Germany), note the light stripe in the leaves (translucent tissue):


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry it's been a while since an update on this place, the overgrowth and ticks have been deterring me... but I'll take some Off and try to get updating pics this week.


----------

